# cant rm /dev/mouse?

## Shads

Out of curiousity, what do i have to do to be able to rm the symlink /dev/mouse...?  Ive tried various options with rm and none of them seem to work.

bane dev # rm mouse

bane dev # ls -al mouse

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root    root       10 Jun 8 14:53 mouse -> misc/psaux

bane dev # rm /dev/mouse

bane dev # ls -al mouse

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root    root       10 Jun 8 14:53 mouse -> misc/psaux

bane dev # rm -v -f /dev/mouse 

removing `mouse'

bane dev # ls -al mouse

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root    root       10 Jun 8 14:53 mouse -> misc/psaux

Im outta ideas here, anyone got any or mind telling me what i did wrong?  I even tried setting CONFIG_PROTECT="" thinking perhaps it was being protected in some manor... I'm using ext3 file systems if that makes any difference and am able to remove files anywhere else in the system but /dev/

----------

## tomte

/dev/mouse is a symlink created  by the devfsd, it regenerates it instantly, if you remove it (I asume, maybe you just can't remove it)

try to alter /etc/devfsd.conf if you want it to link to another device

regards, tom

----------

## Shads

okie, changed the entry in devfsd.conf from

LOOKUP    ^mouse$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER ^misc/psaux$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER ^misc/psaux$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

to

LOOKUP    ^mouse$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink tts/0 mouse

REGISTER ^tts/0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER ^tts/0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

removed the /dev/mouse link, hup'd the devfsd process to get it to reload the config (not sure if needed honestly) and still im getting linked to misc/psaux.  

Do i need to reboot to cause the changes to become active (i surely hope not) or is there some kind of update utility i need to run to get it to reload the configuration?

Thanks for the help, its appreciated.

----------

## tomte

as far as I know, hup'ing devfsd is the only thing needed...

hm, just to be sure..

I did (after your modifications)

```

kill -SIGHUP <devfsd-pid>

rm /dev/mouse

```

this worked...

regards,

tom

----------

## Shads

Worked with SIGHUP but not HUP like i'm used to using. *shrug* 

Thanks for all the help, its greatly appreciated!

Shads

----------

